# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  How to interpret your blood test results

## J431S

here is an interesting article on the above topic
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto.htm

----------


## J431S

Some of the most common Blood test are: 

Allergy Blood Testing
Blood Tests for Autoimmune Diseases
Blood Diseases Testing
Cancer Detection Blood Testing
Blood Cholesterol Test
Diabetes Blood Tests
DNA, Paternity and Genetic Testing
Blood Tests for Drug Screening
Environmental Toxin Blood Testing
Fitness, Nutrition and Anti-Aging
Gastrointestinal Diseases Revealed by Blood Tests
Blood Testing for Heart Health 
Hormones and Metabolism
Infectious Disease Blood Tests
Kidney Disease Blood Test
Liver Diseases Blood Testing
Sexually Transmitted Diseases (STD's) Blood Tests
Thyroid Disease Blood Tests

Link
http://www.bloodbook.com/ranges.html

----------

